# gopole for the first time



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Joe Coffee said:


> Hey all
> 
> Going to use a gopole for the first time and was wondering how you guys like it? Does it hinder you from riding good or make you feel unbalanced? I will be using a pole approximately 38 inches long.Thanks for any tips!


Its a pain if your not filming. Other then that, i usually forget im holding it and just ride normal. Sometimes i might smack a tree with it but its fine. It does give you the best angle in my opinion. For a pov camera that is.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I use a telescopic one that fits in my pocket when I'm not shooting. And yes it's weird the first times.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It's only hard if you remember you're holding it. If you concentrate on it and keeping it steady it'll be a nuisance.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

I used it for the first time the other day and yes it was a pain in the beginning, but you get used to it. I was paying attention to it way too much at first which caused a few tumbles, but once you start ignoring it and ride as normal then it won't be any different than normal riding. Just don't keep looking back! 

Oh, you should have good balance to begin with... No mystery dates!


----------



## bcollins (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with everyone, kind of odd the first time...just didn't feel like I could ride the same as I could without it. Takes some getting used to especially if it's a bit heavier like the monopod I bought off Amazon and converted. Second time I didn't really notice it. I also agree it gives you much better footage compared to a helmet setup, etc. 

The nice thing is you have to hold it semi steady so I don't have that retarded arm thing I do in all my helmet cam footage.


----------

